# Steaming Norway Maple



## NicktheBrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi folks, 

I am looking for some advice on steam bending. I recently cut down a Norway maple and i am attempting to build a rocking chair with the timber.

I am turning the branches to around 1" first and making pretty much all the components for my chair this way.

I attempted to bend a piece this weekend with little success, this is my first attempt at steaming.. ( i have the burn to prove it)

My steam box is made from a chimney flu pipe, its 7 inches by 6 foot, i have capped both ends and created a platform using pieces of wire. and i am using an earlex steamer.

The internal temp was over 210 and i steamed the piece for just over an hour, but it didn't become at all flexible. I read that an hour for each inch is the magic number.

If anyone has had any experience with Norway maple (Acer platanoides) i would appreciate any tips you have.:thumbsup:


----------

